# Ugh...



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

So some things have been totally annoying me lately and I need a vent!!

I take the dogs out about 3 times a day or sometimes 2 as we have a large enclosed garden so they get to run about in that all day as much as they want, I love walkies time as its so enjoyable seeing how happy they are to be out exploring. I love meeting people with their doggies as my fukids love running around daft with all dogs.

But latelyyyyyy something's been getting on my nerves Pablo usually gets attention as he's a tiny guy but now I've got Neeva too I get stopped about 15 times when I'm out with them which is fair enough but sometimes it's so annoying as I just want to go a peaceful walk without having to stop all the time most of the time I do like chatting to people about them but sometimes I just want to walk. I do walk them in fields and nature walks but the route to them places is through a public park so it's just mental. Pablo is terrified of strangers unless you've got a dog then he'll be your friend its a bit weird lol! But in general he's really scared especially of kids as they scream and run at him and no matter how many times I tell them "no no he's scared don't touch him" they still do it which is exhausting. He even growled and snapped at a kid who after repeated warnings by me came at him from behind when I was walking away as I was getting annoyed. Neeva loves everything and everyone soon as she sees someone she's trying to run over to get her belly rubbed which leads me to my next rant people for some reason just scoop her up without asking or any warning I love people being super nice to my dogs but I would never pick up someone's dog, I'll tell them to put her down as she's too small and wriggly and a woman last night was like no no she loves me! 

I'm nearing my wits end :laughing5: 
Anyone else deal with this and any tips? I know if I was walking a Rottweiler people wouldn't constantly be trying to pick it up or run and scream at it so it should be the same for chi's!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Haha! You said it! People would not do this if you had any large breed dog for that matter. I will be honest, it won't likely change any time soon. Chi's in general attract loads of attention. BUT! In my experience the second I got long coats, it got worse. And people love the tinies. I once had Ava on the counter during check out at a pet store, the cashier leaned into her and Ava bit her nose :flushed:! It happened so fast I didn't have a chance to react. Some people are nice and will ask to pet the dogs ( which is always a no) but others just take it upon themselves. Unfortunately Ava isn't as friendly as she was as a pup ( unless she knows you ). But usually I try to have treats with me to give to folks who want to say hi.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

this is exactly the same as when I walk mills! its unbelievable, I agree its nice to chat about them etc but sometimes it is nice to have a peaceful walk. millie is really happy to meet new people she doesn't get scared but still it doesn't mean strangers should pick her up. once I was walking up to the shop and a woman that was waiting at a bus stop just picked her up and was like i can watch her whilst you go in the shop i was like no thankyou! she must of thought i was crazy to leave my baby with a stranger! 
personally i just go for the ''she needs to get back for her tea now so we will have to be quick!'' and usually they let us go haha!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Haha! You said it! People would not do this if you had any large breed dog for that matter. I will be honest, it won't likely change any time soon. Chi's in general attract loads of attention. BUT! In my experience the second I got long coats, it got worse. And people love the tinies. I once had Ava I the counter during check out at a pet store, the cashier leaned into her and Ava bit her nose :flushed:! It happened so fast I didn't have a chance to react. Some people are nice and will ask to pet the dogs ( which is always a no) but others just take it upon themselves. Unfortunately Ava isn't as friendly as she was as a pup ( unless she knows you ). But usually I try to have treats with me to give to folks who want to say hi.


Oh it annoys me so much meoshia!! Haha no wonder Ava gave her a nip I don't blame her you don't out your face down to an unknown dog it's so daft!! Yes I defiantly get more attention with Neeva as she's a tiny fluff ball! I love when people ask if they can pet them its respectful! But oh I don't know I might start saying "no don't touch them they recently killed a lion they're crazy" :laughing5:



Jessicashield said:


> this is exactly the same as when I walk mills! its unbelievable, I agree its nice to chat about them etc but sometimes it is nice to have a peaceful walk. millie is really happy to meet new people she doesn't get scared but still it doesn't mean strangers should pick her up. once I was walking up to the shop and a woman that was waiting at a bus stop just picked her up and was like i can watch her whilst you go in the shop i was like no thankyou! she must of thought i was crazy to leave my baby with a stranger!
> personally i just go for the ''she needs to get back for her tea now so we will have to be quick!'' and usually they let us go haha!


I bet that woman would've done the off with mills lol!! I just don't get it even if I met a tiny chi I would never in a million years go and scoop it up  it's mind boggling to me! Pablo will stand and bark so people don't scopp him up which is good but Neeva wants hugs and kisses from everyone so trying to convince someone not yo pick her up is a nightmare ha!!


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I think it just goes with the territory! People are just amazed at these little creatures and want to love on them. Corona brings it on herself that she loves everyone and everything so she tries to greet everyone as much as they want to see her. But I haven't had to many people just pick her up without asking, so that's good! In a way I can see the fascination. I am more aware now, but prior to Corona, I had never really witnessed too many <4 pound dogs out and about. It's pretty dang cute when you see one out for a walk. But I do agree it's rude to approach when asked not to and to just pick up is not acceptable. I also like chatting with people about Corona, but yeah, sometimes a nice peaceful, undisturbed walk would be nice. I enjoy the compliments, but there are always those few who seem to know the chi encyclopedia, or the "well my aunt, neighbor, gramdma, whoever, has a smaller dog than that" like its a contest and they're better than me. I guess it's actually comical. I get where you're coming from, but I have just accepted when I take Corona out, prepare to be stopped!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> I think it just goes with the territory! People are just amazed at these little creatures and want to love on them. Corona brings it on herself that she loves everyone and everything so she tries to greet everyone as much as they want to see her. But I haven't had to many people just pick her up without asking, so that's good! In a way I can see the fascination. I am more aware now, but prior to Corona, I had never really witnessed too many <4 pound dogs out and about. It's pretty dang cute when you see one out for a walk. But I do agree it's rude to approach when asked not to and to just pick up is not acceptable. I also like chatting with people about Corona, but yeah, sometimes a nice peaceful, undisturbed walk would be nice. I enjoy the compliments, but there are always those few who seem to know the chi encyclopedia, or the "well my aunt, neighbor, gramdma, whoever, has a smaller dog than that" like its a contest and they're better than me. I guess it's actually comical. I get where you're coming from, but I have just accepted when I take Corona out, prepare to be stopped!


Neeva is the exact same as corona she will run up to everyone and flop down on her back demanding get belly rubbed! I just get a bit scared when they pick her up she doesn't weight 2 pounds so I'm like oh God don't drop her!! I do like the attention but sometimes I'm like they really need a walk guys! And Pablo freaks out with people he just wants to keep his distance but he can't because it's onky a 5M extending lead he's on I wish I had the guts to let him off but I'm too scared


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, like I said, I've been lucky thus far as to no one just scooping Roni up, and when they ask I always say don't drop her and a lot of times that seems to detour them. Not going to lie, if I saw Pablo I would want to approach him as well! He is so so darling! And especially before I had one of my own and didn't know better! Tell him to stop being so cute!!! But really, it is frustrating and poor little Pablo, since it scares him so! And I agree, I would never, ever let Corona off her lead! To much can happen to fast! Corona does have a 8 ft extension and I always forget to hit the lock button and she is off visiting before I know it!!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> Yeah, like I said, I've been lucky thus far as to no one just scooping Roni up, and when they ask I always say don't drop her and a lot of times that seems to detour them. Not going to lie, if I saw Pablo I would want to approach him as well! He is so so darling! And especially before I had one of my own and didn't know better! Tell him to stop being so cute!!! But really, it is frustrating and poor little Pablo, since it scares him so! And I agree, I would never, ever let Corona off her lead! To much can happen to fast! Corona does have a 8 ft extension and I always forget to hit the lock button and she is off visiting before I know it!!


I would be the same with corona I'm so in love with her eyes they're something else so gorgeous!! Neeva would never come back off the lead she would be visiting everyone :laughing5: we don't have dog parks with enclosed runs in scotland it's such a bummer as I would love for him to have that freedom


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, that would get irritating. I am never ok with other people picking up my dogs. Once, my father-in-law came over (we are not that close, its a long story) and I asked him to not pick up Bentley, who was 11 weeks old at the time. I told him he was too wiggly. And next thing I know I hear a thud and it was my father-in-law dropping Bentley! I almost lost it but luckily little Bentley was ok. 

I can't imagine a stranger doing it! And Meoshia, I don't blame Ava for nipping her nose! I am so afraid one day a kid will make a sudden move in Beverly's face and she will nip out of fear. Then their parents will be all mad. 

I wouldn't walk up and just pick someone's baby up and start bouncing it around, so leave our pups alone!


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

And on that note, no, I never would pick up someone's baby, BUT, I have to admit I can't walk past a baby/toddler without saying hi or telling the parents how cute their baby is! And I am always offended by the occasional parent that turns up their nose or gives me an evil look just for appreciating their beautiful baby! So, that makes me never want to ignore or brush off anyone that wants to say hello or talk about Corona!!! But people do have to respect personal space, be it a human or a dog!!!!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> And on that note, no, I never would pick up someone's baby, BUT, I have to admit I can't walk past a baby/toddler without saying hi or telling the parents how cute their baby is! And I am always offended by the occasional parent that turns up their nose or gives me an evil look just for appreciating their beautiful baby! So, that makes me never want to ignore or brush off anyone that wants to say hello or talk about Corona!!! But people do have to respect personal space, be it a human or a dog!!!!


that is a great point. I am fine with people saying how cute my dogs are, I just don't want them to touch them. But it would hurt my feelings if I told someone they had a gorgeous baby and they acted annoyed by it.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have given up being nice to rude people. I just say 'please don't touch, he/she bites' now. It isn't true, but it is the only thing that works sadly.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Oh, that would get irritating. I am never ok with other people picking up my dogs. Once, my father-in-law came over (we are not that close, its a long story) and I asked him to not pick up Bentley, who was 11 weeks old at the time. I told him he was too wiggly. And next thing I know I hear a thud and it was my father-in-law dropping Bentley! I almost lost it but luckily little Bentley was ok.
> 
> I can't imagine a stranger doing it! And Meoshia, I don't blame Ava for nipping her nose! I am so afraid one day a kid will make a sudden move in Beverly's face and she will nip out of fear. Then their parents will be all mad.
> 
> I wouldn't walk up and just pick someone's baby up and start bouncing it around, so leave our pups alone!


I love the attention they get as I love showing them off but sometimes I can even tell especially pablo he doesn't want people near and gets so freaked out I feel so bad for the lil guy.

But at the same time I can't walk past a dog without giving it a little smile and a hello but never running over and grabbing at it, unless the owner is like awww he/she loves cuddles! then all is well!
I just hate people picking them up it scares the living daylights out me especially neeva at this age if someone was to drop her from a height then bye bye neeva! Pet them and coo all you like just don't scoop them up and they'll be fine and it saves me from having to hurt you if you hurt them ha!




Corona Pup said:


> And on that note, no, I never would pick up someone's baby, BUT, I have to admit I can't walk past a baby/toddler without saying hi or telling the parents how cute their baby is! And I am always offended by the occasional parent that turns up their nose or gives me an evil look just for appreciating their beautiful baby! So, that makes me never want to ignore or brush off anyone that wants to say hello or talk about Corona!!! But people do have to respect personal space, be it a human or a dog!!!!



I love babies too I'll always say hi and make a face at them they're way too cute not to. I'd never ever be rude to someone about my fur kids they can coo at them all they like just don't pick them up and all is well  Buuuuut I do have to say and I cant be alone if I walk past people on the street with them and they don't even give them a glance or smile I automatically think well you're an asshat if a tiny cute dog can't even give you a smile. :laughing5:


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I have given up being nice to rude people. I just say 'please don't touch, he/she bites' now. It isn't true, but it is the only thing that works sadly.


I might start advertising them as highly trained killers.. 4 Pounds of sheer strength and a very high blood thirst for rude humans.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Death, from the ankles down lol


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Death, from the ankles down lol


Neeva in death mode.. Everyone should fear her.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd answer the question "can I pick him/her up"? with this: "Sure, just sit on the ground please". Children will do so, but I doubt a grown-up would!!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I'd answer the question "can I pick him/her up"? with this: "Sure, just sit on the ground please". Children will do so, but I doubt a grown-up would!!


Thats genius!!
I've never thought of that before, I will defo be trying that! Great !!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thats what I say Susan! It works beautifully. I want to encourage the socialization, especially since I walk all three together and are out socially so often. When Lily was less than two pounds, I was frantic and we actually stopped going out for a while. People would scoop up so fast without any permission. I was just lucky with Raisin and Mia. It is much harder when you walk in public around all ages to keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay, mean Daycare Lady here!  I ran a daycare for 12 years (just got out, thank GOD in December). And I can tell you that kids are more misbehaved than EVER these days. And it's not the kids - it's the change in parenting and not expecting kids to mind, to obey their parents, and not act like unsocialized little monsters.

And, in my experience, being nice does NOT work with kids/parents like this. A decade ago you could tell a kid "NO!" and they would step back and listen because, well, they understood NO because they heard it, and had to obey it, at home. Not so now days!

Point is......after seeing the de-evolution of behaviour in children over the last 12 years, I now know to be straight-forward and abrupt right off the get go! So I just tell them to "NOT touch the dog" and I do it with my mean face. It tends to get the job done.

I know, I know, flame me now.....I sound like such a child-hater B**ch. But I am NOT risking a kid getting bit or my dog suffering the consequences of biting a child because some parent can't parent and some child can't listen to direction. I am NOT allowing someone else's ineptness to become MY problem.

Okay, so rant over.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Thats what I say Susan! It works beautifully. I want to encourage the socialization, especially since I walk all three together and are out socially so often. When Lily was less than two pounds, I was frantic and we actually stopped going out for a while. People would scoop up so fast without any permission. I was just lucky with Raisin and Mia. It is much harder when you walk in public around all ages to keep a close eye on them.


Yup totally trying what Susan said such a clever idea! I just don't get the picking them up thing, I can understand why because chi's are so tiny and cute but if you've never owned one I don't think you'd realise they can be super wriggly and if you do drop them they could easily break a leg! I'm just heading out a walk right now so we will see !




Dorothy's Mom said:


> Okay, mean Daycare Lady here!  I ran a daycare for 12 years (just got out, thank GOD in December). And I can tell you that kids are more misbehaved than EVER these days. And it's not the kids - it's the change in parenting and not expecting kids to mind, to obey their parents, and not act like unsocialized little monsters.
> 
> And, in my experience, being nice does NOT work with kids/parents like this. A decade ago you could tell a kid "NO!" and they would step back and listen because, well, they understood NO because they heard it, and had to obey it, at home. Not so now days!
> 
> ...



"Child hating bitch" I couldn't stop laughing :laughing5::laughing5: I can hold my hands up and admit I hate unruly kids, I like kids in general i don't plan on having any but I don't dislike them just the ones that aren't disciplined because I know when I was young if I ever stepped foot outta line my mum would give me the stare and I knew I was in big trouble when i got home lol! I'm an adult now and she still has that effect ha!

I have to bow down to you and give you all the praise in working in daycare i have zero patience for that job! My niece when she was up visiting a couple of hours with her felt like days I was shattered but she was great with the dogs and would take a telling if she got to excited with them. Kids get bit all the time around here by dogs I've witnessed a child run up to an old Goldie retriever and tug on its tail of course the dog was scared and got a fright so he turned round and nipped and of course the parents of the child went mental blaming the dog when it was their fault for not parenting their crazy kid! I'll defos turn into a child hating bitch if this problem continues ha :laughing5:


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> "Child hating bitch" I couldn't stop laughing :laughing5::laughing5: I can hold my hands up and admit I hate unruly kids, I like kids in general i don't plan on having any but I don't dislike them just the ones that aren't disciplined because I know when I was young if I ever stepped foot outta line my mum would give me the stare and I knew I was in big trouble when i got home lol! I'm an adult now and she still has that effect ha!


When people tell me I sound like I don't like children I always give them the same reply:

"I like well-behaved, polite children, the same way I like well-behaved, polite adults"

That typically gets them to take a step back and reconsider what I mean. 

But, seriously, I KNOW children! I have literally over 200,000 hours of child rearing under my belt. And I can tell you, that kids HAVE changed as a result of our new parenting paradigm. 

There is NO shame in expecting people - children included - to be polite, behaved and respectful.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

By the way, the whole dog biting thing really gets to me. When I was a kid I had a neighbour kid who was a MONSTER! Truly awful kid. I watched him repeatedly poke my dog, a Daschund, in the eyes and ears. And I told that kid to stop. The dog tried to get away, then it growled, then it tried to curl itself in a ball. The dog did everything it could to get away from the kid who was hurting it. I sat on my couch, at about 9 years of age, and watched my dog tear the kids face nearly off. The kid had over 50 stitches across and down his face.

Our dog was taken from us and quarantined for three weeks. That dog was NEVER the same after that. And it was allllll because of a kid who was a MONSTER. It wasn't the dog's fault. That dog did what any person would have done if they were persistently being hurt by another person.

So I have a VERY sore spot when it comes to children (or anyone) who does not practice proper respect when it comes to animals.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh dear, I think we all have this problem because our dogs are so cute!! I had big problems with this because Nibbler was very frightened of strangers. I tried bandannas, collars and leashes on my big dog that were labelled 'Give me Space' and they didn't work. What did work is a T-Shirt (mine is hot pink so easy to see). This thing is amazing I see people start to come over and then they read the shirt and I often hear an audible sigh as they read it and walk away. They don't even try to talk to me - it's wonderful!!

https://www.facebook.com/DogDiggityau/photos/p.725578180840128/725578180840128/?type=1&theater

The great thing is that because we haven't been harassed and with training, Nibbler will now approach strangers and has recently been letting them pat him. I am very clear about not picking them up.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Oh it annoys me so much meoshia!! Haha no wonder Ava gave her a nip I don't blame her you don't out your face down to an unknown dog it's so daft!! Yes I defiantly get more attention with Neeva as she's a tiny fluff ball! I love when people ask if they can pet them its respectful! But oh I don't know I might start saying "no don't touch them they recently killed a lion they're crazy" :laughing5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was in utter shock when Ava nipped that lady. However, being that she works at a pet store, I expected her to have better sense than to do such a thing. She def should have known better. Bad Ava def reacted like a dog who's personal space had been invaded. I'm so used to people approaching us on walks, I just expect it. Depending on where we are going I take the carrier with me. This way if I don't want to be bothered, I simply tug her right into the bag and close it shut! Mean mommy lol. With winter coming, this won't be as big an issue since its to cold to do much outdoors. This is where the carrier comes most in handy for us.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Neeva in death mode.. Everyone should fear her.



This pic is so fierce! Lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Oh, that would get irritating. I am never ok with other people picking up my dogs. Once, my father-in-law came over (we are not that close, its a long story) and I asked him to not pick up Bentley, who was 11 weeks old at the time. I told him he was too wiggly. And next thing I know I hear a thud and it was my father-in-law dropping Bentley! I almost lost it but luckily little Bentley was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly that is not the only time Ava has gotten snippy. Unfortunately every situation that she has...has been because someone's child came stomping their dang feet at her excitedly. Or, the one I hate most is when people just let their dog run up at my dog just because 'their' dog is friendly. Ava has gone nuts and has been scared several times by this. Which only pushes us steps back with me trying to socialize her. She has gotten better.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

People always bug my boy. He bites. 

It makes me nuts, especially since he usually gives plenty of warning before snapping and will fake snap before making contact. He does the whale eye, wrinkles his muzzle, turns away- like seriously. 

People make me nuts.


----------

